# Nurse



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

What's the difference between a joke and a temperature.................
.......................a nurse can take a joke :lol: :lol: .

Rob.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I think this "joke" is in very bad taste, considering recent events and should be removed immediately.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

bazzeruk said:


> I think this "joke" is in very bad taste, considering recent events and should be removed immediately.


He's not even told it properly... :roll:

Whats the difference between the time and a joke?
Carprus can tell the time ....


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oops subscribers lounge coming up


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

1302 said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > I think this "joke" is in very bad taste, considering recent events and should be removed immediately.
> ...


Oh there goes another rib :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I was just about to tell it to my daughter, who is a nurse.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

pippin said:


> I was just about to tell it to my daughter, who is a nurse.


She'll love it... :lol: 
Only if you tell it wrong - its the only way its remotely funny


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

1302 said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > I was just about to tell it to my daughter, who is a nurse.
> ...


Different folks different strokes :lol: :lol: .


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

carprus said:


> What's the difference between a joke and a temperature.................
> .......................a nurse can take a joke :lol: :lol: .
> 
> Rob.


4:38pm and already too far down the bottle - maybe more water with it next time?

Colin


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

camallison said:


> carprus said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between a joke and a temperature.................
> ...


Sorry but I do not touch alcohol , perhaps it's you who are on it .


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

carprus said:


> What's the difference between a joke and a temperature.................
> .......................a nurse can take a joke :lol: :lol: .
> 
> Rob.


Well, it must be all the others rob, cos I liked it. :lol:

Steve


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah I thought it was funny :lol: , good show this morning Luiz looked so much better in midfield .KTBFFH

Rob.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

carprus said:


> Yeah I thought it was funny :lol: , good show this morning Luiz looked so much better in midfield .KTBFFH
> 
> Rob.


Rob. I am still in protest against the fat spanish waiter, and until he is gone I am not following football. It kills me but I'm not backing down. I dont even know about todays result.

What I and I suppose many Chelsea fans have said, is to get Luiz in a defensive midfield role, it is so obvious to me. He certainly isn't a defender thats for sure. Cant wait for the end of the season.

Steve


----------

